# انا متنصر وبكره الاسلام



## جيفارا العظيم (17 مارس 2012)

انا شاب كنت مسلم وكرهت الاسلام ونفسي اكون مسيحي بشكل رسمى كلمت ناس كثير   مسيحيين على النت منهم الى حس بيا وفهمنى ومنهم ناس اتهمتنى انى بمثل  وبكذب  بس انا مش عارف هيكون اية رئيكم فيا انا نفسي حد يساعدنى انى اكون  مسيحي  بشكل رسمى انا فى اول تفكيري كنت خايف من انى اعمل الخطوة دى بس  دلوقت خلاص  قررت ما فيش خوف وانى مستعد اموت عشان حبي لدين افضل من عيشتى  خايف ومش  عارف اعبد ربي ولا عارف اية حقوقى ولا واجباتى يا ريت تسعدونى  وتتركولى  ردكم او ترسلونى على الاميل اخوك فى المسيح 
محب المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2012)

اخي الغالي

ربنا محتاج قلبك مش مهم الظاهر يكون ايه
المهم انت جواك ايه وصادق في ايمانك ولا لا ؟

خلي هدفك واهم حد عندك هو ربنا الحنون المخلص
خلي نظرك واعتمادك كله يكون عليه وحده وبس
وهو يرشدك للطريق وهيقودك


وادخل قسم الاسئله والاجوبه واتجول في باقي الاقسام
واتعرف عن المسيحيه واسئل اي سؤال يخطر في بالك
وهتلاقي كل اخواتك هنا بيجاوبك

ويسوع يختارلك الصالح ويدبرلك الاحسن ليك


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2012)

أخي الحبيب، أحكي عن قصة عبورك نفسها حتى نعرف عنك..


----------



## Abd elmassih (17 مارس 2012)

*اولا** جيفارا مش عظيم لانه شيوعى و الشيوعيه ضد المسيحيه ومينفعش شخص عايز يبقى مسيحى يقتدى بجيفاره
**ثانيا** نريد ان نعرف اه رايك فى محمد والقران*
*ثالثا اه اللى جذبك فى المسيحيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*اهلا بالزميل الكريم .... منتظرين شهادتك فى قسم الشهادات للتعرف على احوالك وظروفك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مارس 2012)

*على ما تقرأ وتفهم وتبحث وتطلع ...*
*لاتقطع صلتك بالله ...صلى .. أدعو له ...أطلب منه أن يثبتك على طريق الحق ..*
*خليك معاه لأنه هو معاك ومش هسيبيك ..*
*ضع لنا قصة تركك للأسلام اولاً ...ولماذا ؟*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (17 مارس 2012)

*افا ليش ؟؟؟*

*ما هو سبب كرهك للإسلام ؟؟*

*هل هناك مشكلة ما ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2012)

جيفارا العظيم قال:


> وانى مستعد اموت عشان حبي لدين افضل من عيشتى  خايف ومش  عارف اعبد ربي


حبيبي المسيحية هي حياة 
و علاقة مباشرة حقيقية بألله خالقك
فهو يحبك و يحب أن تكون كابن له
تشاركه كل مشاكلك و تمجده 

فإيمانك بالمسيح و فدائه هو من يخلصك
و هو من سيعطيك العبادة الحقيقية النابعة من القلب لله


----------



## جيفارا العظيم (17 مارس 2012)

اخوانى فى المسيح اشكركم بجد على حسن معملتكم ليا بس دة شئ طبيعى لانكم ابناء المسيح انتم سالتونى اسئلة كثير هجاوب عليها سؤال سؤال بس بصراحة ومش هجمل كلامى
1/اختى نفينا انا ما اخدتش قرارانى اكون مسيحي فى يوم انا بفكر من سنين ومكذبش عليكى فى الاول كنت خايف وكنت متردد ولكن مع مرور الوقت ايمانى بدينى المسيحي قوى اكثر والان مستعد اموت من اجل دينى الى حبيته 
2/اخويا عبدالمسيح جيفارا كان انسان عظيم وحكاية انه كان ملحد او لا مش من حق اى انسان يحكم علية بالعكس ممكن يكون جيفارا عند ربنا احسن منى ومنك محش عارف اية الى كان جوا قلب جيفارا والى شوه صورة جيفارا وبين انه كافر هى المخابرات الامريكية عشان تشوة صورته ويكنش بطل ومححر لدرجة ان اميركا فى الستينات كانت بتعتبر جيفارا اخطر من الاتحاد السوفيتى عليها وعلى فكرة فى اميركا الجنوبية والشمالية فى الكنسية بعد ما بيلقوا السلام على المسيح بيلقوا السلام على جيفارا نوع من التكريم له لانه كان مسيحي بيبحث عن حقوق المظلومين واحنا مش بنقتضى بجيفارا فى الدين احنا بنقضى بية فى السياسة والبحث عن الحرية يعنى فى فرق 
راى فى محمد انه عمل امبراطورية على حساب ناس جهلة ضحك عليهم بشوية كلام الى بينظر فية كويس يعرف انه كلة كذب وتناقد يعنى مثلا تصرفات محمد كانت متناقد مع اقوالة يعنى مثلا الاسلام بيقول حرام الرجل يتزوج اكثر من اربعه وهو كان متزوج تسعه وغير كدة حاجات كثير وانا مش بعتبرة رسول انا بعتبرة انسان غزا ودمر بلاد واحتلها وقتل ناس كثير ونظر يا اخى كيف انتشر الدين المسيحي بالحب فى كل مكان فى العالم رغم ان المسيح عمرة ما مسك سيف وانت تعرف الفرق
اما القران فانا بعتبر كلامات تشي جيفارا وشعر نزار قبانى افضل منه فى الاسلوب 
والى جذبنى للمسيحية اول شئ سؤال كنت بسئلة للعلماء المسلمين وميعرفوش اجابته السؤال هوا
الاسلام بيقول ان المسيح لم يصلب وان الله رفعه طيب اية ذنب المسيحيين ان ربنا رفع المسيح وخلى واحد تانى شبة وهما كانوا هيعرفوات منين كدة كانوا هيشموا على ظهر ايدهم يعنى ومعرفوش كدة غير بعد ما وصل محمد يعنى بعد اكثر من 500 سنه وكمان لو المسيحية غلط طيب لية ربنا بيخلى النساء المسحية تولد اطفال وتربية على المسيحية وهى غلط ومعروف ان الانسان بيتعود على الى اتعلم علية فى ضغرة كل دى اسئلة ملهاش اجابة عند المسلمين وانا من صغري شفت ظلم من كلالمسلمين وشفت انهم منافقين وحرمية الا القليل منهم وعكس كدة شفت معظم المسيحيين محترمين وسلوك الفرد بيدل على دينه وكان شفت ازاى المسيح ضحا عشانا وعلمنا الحب والسلام وانك لا تسئ لشخص اساء ليك بالعكس ادعيلة بالهداية اخويا عبدالمسيح انت لو مكانى كنت هتختار اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جيفارا العظيم (17 مارس 2012)

3/اخويا فى المسيح صوت صارخ مش فاهم يعنى اية شهادتى يا ريت توضح كلامك وانا تحت امرك فى اى شئ يكون من اجل دينى المسيحي 
4/عبود انا صلتى بالمسيح جميلة جدا لانه بيحبنى عشان كدة هدانى للحق وهوا ان ىاكون ابنه واعبدة
5/كلكم عيزين تعرفوا انا تركت الاسلام لية 
انا طالب فى جامعه الازهر وبدرس الدين من 18 سنه وشفت فية تناقد بين الى مكتوب والى بيتعمل سواء من المسلمين الى عيشين دلوقت او العلماء المسلمين او حتى من صحابة محمد او محمد نفسة كل شئ متناقد وفى اخطاء كثير يعنى مثلا عندك زواجه من 9 رغم ان الاسلام بيقول الزواج من اربعه بس ومثلا برضة انه اتزوج عائشة وكان سنه 59 وهى كانت 9 سنين بس فين العدل فى ان انسان عجوز يفرض نفسة على بنت من سن احفادة وعندك ناس دلوقت مسميين نفسهم الاشراف ويقولوا انهم ابناء محمد ومش بيرضوا يزوجوا بناتهم او ابنائهم من خارجهم عشان هما بيعتبروا انهم افضل من كل الناس طيب ازاى كدة ورسولهم قال لا فرق بين عرب يواعجمى الابتقوى دى مجرد امثلة انا بقولها ليكم وفى غير كدة حاجات كثير شفتها كلها اخطاء ولو قلت رئيك يعتبروك كافر او مجنون يعنى عندك فى سورة فى القران بتقول لكم دينكم ولى دين وتروح لحكم فى الاسلام انه لو واحد ترك الاسلام واعتنق دين تانى حكم علية بالقتل طيب ازاى بتقول انك ليك دين ولبنا دين وكل واحد يعيش فى حالة وبعدين تحكم على بالموت انا كل الى قلته امثلةانا عايش فى ظلم من الاسلام من يوم ولادتى مش ممكن هقدر احكى كلة دة فى الكتابة بس عايز اقول شئ انا حلمى انى اكون مسيحي واساعد فى طرد المحتلين المسلمين لبلدنا وعندى الطريقة الى هتخلينا نرجع نحكم مصر من جديد الى محتلة من قرون اتمنى محدش يستخف بكلامى ولا يقول انى بهزر او مجنون انا جاد جدا واشكر ربي المسيح انى خلانى من ابنائة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2012)

جيفارا العظيم قال:


> 3/انا طالب فى جامعه الازهر وبدرس الدين من 18 سنه وشفت فية تناق*د* بين الى مكتوب والى بيتعمل سواء من المسلمين الى عيشين دلوقت او العلماء المسلمين او حتى من صحابة محمد او محمد نفسة كل شئ متناق*د* وفى غير كدة حاجات كثير شفتها كلها اخطاء
> 
> ولو قلت ر*ئ*يك يعتبروك كافر او مجنون يعنى عندك فى سورة فى القران بتقول لكم دينكم ولى دين


*انت متأكد انك بتدرس فى الازهر*
*وبلغة الضاد *​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مارس 2012)

*ومن قال بأننا نريد طرد المسلمين ؟؟*
*نحن نريد تبشيرهم ، فمعظمهم من أبناء قومياتنا الأصلية .*


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انت متأكد انك بتدرس فى الازهر*
> *وبلغة الضاد *​


جل من لا يسهو ياسر
خلينا نسمعة للاخر
عشان محدش يقول اننا افترينا على حد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2012)

جيفارا العظيم قال:


> 3انا حلمى انى اكون مسيحي *واساعد فى طرد المحتلين المسلمين* *لبلدنا* وعندى الطريقة الى هتخلينا *نرجع نحكم مصر من جديد* الى محتلة من قرون اتمنى محدش يستخف بكلامى ولا يقول انى *بهزر او مجنون* انا جاد جدا واشكر ربي المسيح انى خلانى من ابنائة


*بروزت لك العبارة دى ...*
*تساعد مين ؟؟ ...وتطرد مين ؟؟ *
*ومين دول اللى هيرجعوا يحكموا مصر من جديد ؟؟!!!*
*والا أنت تقصد بلد تانية ؟!! ...مش فاهم*
*أعتقد ان الأمر واضح يا أخوانا (!!)*
*تحلى بالذكاء يا أخ جيفارا ...:smi420:*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2012)

> واساعد فى طرد المحتلين المسلمين لبلدنا وعندى الطريقة الى هتخلينا نرجع نحكم مصر


*صدقني احنا لو كنا عايزين نمسك البلد كنا صلينا بس و ربنا قادر انه يعمل المعجزات كلها بس احنا بنحب نعيش في سلام و بنصلي من اجل اعدائنا قبل احبائنا و لا بنجري علي مناصب و سلطة ولا اي حاجه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*شكرا الابن الغالى جيفارا
شهادتك تعنى قصة رفضك للإسلام وقبولك للمسيحية
وانت سردت سبب رفضك للإسلام
وجيد أنك تفكر بعقلك ولم تلغيه ..
ونحن تحت أمرك فى أى أمر يعينك على العبور للمسيحية*


----------



## عاطف ياهو (18 مارس 2012)

_جميله هى محبتك اخى الغالى ((( جيفارا ))) ولكن الرب يسوع جاء الينا ليبشر بتعاليم  السلام والمحبه 
ليس لطرد احد من الارض ... فكل فرد مسيحى حقيقى   يبحث له عن مكان فى السماء  فوطنه هو السماء ولا يهتم بامور العالم (((لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الارض حيث يفسدالسوس والصدا .وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون ... بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا فى السماء .حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدا وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ويسرقون )))مت20:6 _


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 مارس 2012)

ارى تخبطاً في كلامك صديقي ...تحلى ببعض الصبر وأخبرنا ما تريده بالضبط كي نتمكن من مساعدتك بشكل صحيح ..دون تشتييت......ما هو سؤالك بالضبط؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح الذي هدي قلبك لك أخي الحبيب​أنا عابر مثلك ولم أصبح مسيحي بشكل رسمي 
أمارس أيماني بشكل سري جدا 
أتمني أن أكون مسيحيا بشكل رسمي كما تقول
لاكني لا أفكر بالأمر
لأني  أعرف تماما أن أمري بيده هو 
ومتي أذن سيكون ذلك
قد لا أكون أهلا لكي أرد علي مشاركتك 
لكني سأرد  من واقع كوني عابر مثلك



> انا شاب كنت مسلم وكرهت الاسلام ونفسي اكون مسيحي بشكل رسمى


​ 
دعني أرد علي هذا الجزء بأقتباس لـ أختي "+Nevena+"​ 



+Nevena+ قال:


> اخي الغالي


​


+Nevena+ قال:


> خلي هدفك واهم حد عندك هو ربنا الحنون المخلص
> 
> ويسوع يختارلك الصالح ويدبرلك الاحسن ليك​​




::::::::::::::


> كلمت ناس كثير مسيحيين على النت منهم الى حس بيا وفهمنى


جميل جدا تابع معهم وأخبرهم بكل جديد عنك وعن أخبارك مع  مخلصك وفاديك
:::::::::::


> ومنهم ناس اتهمتنى انى بمثل وبكذب


لن تهتم لاي شيء من هذا فمحبة قلبك تغنيك عن التفكير باي شيء من هذا القبيل
لان علاقتك بحبيبك الذي هداك لا أحد يعرفها سوي هو وأنت لذا لا تحزن لعدم تقدير البعض لها
لأن تقديرهم  لن يفيدك فى شيء ..علاقتكما لن يهزها اي أتهام لك فى أيمانك ..بل يقويها
:::::::::::::


> بس انا مش عارف هيكون اية رئيكم فيا


نحتاج أن تخبرنا عن تلك اللحظه التي أشتعل فيها فتيل الهدايه بقلبك 
فربم كنت سببا لهداية أخرين ..لم تأتي هناك لنقيمك ونبدي رأينا فيك ..بل لنحاول مساعدتك بأذن يسوع
::::::::::


> انا فى اول تفكيري كنت خايف من انى اعمل الخطوة دى بس دلوقت خلاص قررت ما فيش خوف


هناك أشياء كثيره تدعونا للخوف نحن العابرين ..أخبرنا عن بعض منها ...فربما هي لا تدعو للخوف او شيء
:::::::::::::::


> وانى مستعد اموت عشان حبي لدين


هناك من يستحق أن تحبه أكثر وتهبه كل حبك ليس فقط حبك لدين علي حد قولك ..


> افضل من عيشتى خايف ومش عارف اعبد ربي ولا عارف اية حقوقى ولا واجباتى


منذ قليل لم يكن هنك خوف ..وأصبح الخوف شيء لا أهمية له لأن هنك ما يطغي عل خوفك وهو حبك لدينك علي حد قولك أيضا
....عن عبادتك كما تقول ...فأنا عابر مثلك كم أخبرتك ..ولكني لا أشعر أبدا أن علاقتي بمخلصي هي علاقة عبد وسيده ..أن كانت كذلك ..فلا فرق بين ديني السابق وبين من أتخذني أبنا له 
أتمني أن تقرأ الكلمات التاليه بتمعن
::::::::::::::


> تخيل نفسك  وأنت تستمع لكلمات الحب من الذي تحبه ! وتخيل نفسك مرة أخرى تستمع لهذه الكلمات من أبيك الذي هو في الأرض وتخيل أخيراً أن يكون الرب أباك! وانت الآن تستمع من أباك لصوت المحبة , لتعرف أن الرب ليس سيداً عليك وليس ملكاً وليس أميراً وليس أمبراطوراً بل أباً يحتضنك ويلمس ُ شغاف قلبك ليدخل لك السرور .





> وأن تكون حاضراً مع أبيك الذي هو في الأرض كيف يكون هو إحساسك ؟
> 
> وحين يمد لك ألأب ذراعه ليحتضنك لتشعر بمعجزات الحب بين الأبناء وبين الآباء وتخيل معي وأنت حاضرٌ متلهفٌ لأبيك الذي هو في السماوات حين تشعرُ أنك بالنسبة له ليس عبداًوهو ليس سيداًوليس خليفة وليس ملكاً عليك وأنك لست مجرماً وهو ليس منتقماً وتخيل أن شكل الصفات والنعوت التي هي لله في القرآن من المستحيل أن تكون صفة من صفات أبينا الذي في الأرض أوأبيناالعظيم الذي هو في السموات .؟.​
> أنا لستُ ضد أحد ولكني أحاول أن أصل بفكري من خلال تأملي في المسيحية ففي كل عام من السنة ..هذا الشهر هو موسم التأملات بالنسبة لي بالمسيحية وبالموت وبالحياة وبثقافة البعث والحياة الأبدية ولمسات الأب الحنون.​
> ...


 


:::::::::::::::::::::::
هل أنهيتها ...أتمني ذلك فأنا لا أمل من ان اقرأها ابدا ..لانها تشعرني بأدميتي
:::::::::::::::
هذا الجزء المذكور أعلاه بخصوص طبيعة العلاقه بينك وبين أبيك السماوي
::::::::::::::::::


> ولا عارف اية حقوقى ولا واجباتى


هذا بسيط  جدا أخي الحبيب  يمكنك أن تطرح كل سؤال يدور بخطرك فى سم الأسئله
فى هذا الرابط
صلي أخي الحبيب أن يثبتك يسوع علي أيمانك وان يبعد عنك الشيطان ومكأئده لبتر أيمانك الوليد بقلبك
صلي له دائما فى أي وقت  تحدث اليه بما فى قرارة نفسك ولا تخفي عنه شيء أخبره عن كل ما تريد
هنا قسم مخدع الصلاه 
يمكنك أن تقضي به بضع دقائق قد تجد فيه يعبر عنك وتتمتم  به لرب المجد ..فربم أنت لا تعرف كيف تبدأ حديثك الروحاني معه
:::::::::


> يا ريت تسعدونى وتتركولى ردكم او ترسلونى على الاميل اخوك فى المسيح


أسأل يسوع أن نستطيع مساعدتك  أخي الحبيب بكل ما لدينا حتي تري هذا النور بوضوح دون أي غشاوه
فرؤيتك هذا النور بوضوح ..ستغير مفاهيم كثيره لديك ..


> محب المسيح


وهو يحبك أيضا ويريدك ..فقط أفتح له قلبك ودعه  يلقنه محبته كما يعلم الأب طفله الصغير 
::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي الحبيب ويحميك​​​​​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (19 مارس 2012)

*رائعه جدا مشاركتك 
*

*بداية العمر*

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب
أعتذر عن أطالتي وردي علسي مشاركاتك فقره فقره
ولكنك طلبت المساعده وأنا أتمني أن نستطيع تقديمها 
فمن هنا جائت أطالتي فى الرد بأستفاضه علي كلماتك
::::::::::::::::::


> اخوانى فى المسيح اشكركم بجد على حسن معملتكم ليا


ليس هناك داع للشكر أخي الحبيب..نحن أخوه ..ونحاول أن نساعد أخانا ..


> بس دة شئ طبيعى لانكم ابناء المسيح


لسنا ملائكه أخي الحبيب ..لكل من تعثراته ..وكم تفرحني تلك الصوره الجميله التي ترانا بها ..وأتمني أن نكون علي قدرها ونستحقها
::::::::::::::


> سالتونى اسئلة كثير هجاوب عليها سؤال سؤال


لأ نطرح أسئلتنا للتحقق من شيء ما ...لكن كلنا شوق لسماع قصتك مع مخلصك ..ولنتمكن من المساعده التي طلبتها
::::::::::::


> بس بصراحة


صراحتك هي صراحة مع نفسك وليس معنا ..ونحن نعلم أنك تتحدث مع نفسك بصراحه
:::::::::


> ومش هجمل كلامى


من تحدث عن المجامله .أنت تحكي لن عن قصة أيمانك وليس عن مدح ومجامله لشيء معين..فالمجامله لا مكان لها فى قصة عابر 
:::::::::::::


> 1/اختى نفينا انا ما اخدتش قرارانى اكون مسيحي فى يوم


أخي الحبيب ...هل الامر بالنسبة لك ..هو مجرد أتخاذ قرار بأن تكون او لا تكون لشيء ما ...أم هي قصة نحن نتشوق لسماعها ..عن صراع روحي قلبي داخلي عندك ..بين الحق والباطل وبين النور والظلام....
:::::::::::


> انا بفكر من سنين


فيم تفكر أخي الحبيب..؟؟ هل الامر أيضا بالنسبة لك فكره خطرت علي بالك وأتخذ قرار تنفيذها سنين ..ام تلك السنين عانيت فيها ..وكانت مليئه بالحروب الدخليه
بين هالات الأيمان بداخلك وبين شيطان الضلال الذي يريد طرضدها من قلبك لتبقي علي ضلالك كما أنت ..


> فى الاول كنت خايف وكنت متردد


خوفك وترددك هم نتاج طبيعي لوجود صراع بداخلك بين العبور للنور وبين المكوث فى الضلال
::::::::::


> ولكن مع مرور الوقت ايمانى بدينى المسيحي قوى


هل بمرور الوقت أيمانك بدينك المسيحي هو من أتسم بالقوه أم أنك تريد أن تخبرنا أنه بمرور الوقت
أزيلت الغشاوه من علي قلبك ليتجلي لك الحق ولتتذوق طعم الايمان بقلبك..ولتري فعل مخلصك فى قلبك
من حب له وشوق لرؤيته وندم علي الماضي الذي لم تعرفه فيه ورغبه فى أن تقضي العمر بقربه 
ورغبه فى أن يعيش العالم كله حلاوة ما تشعر به من أيمن ومحبه



> والان مستعد اموت من اجل دينى الى حبيته


جميل جدا أن تموت لأجل أن تضحي لشيء أن أحببته
لكن دعني أسأل سؤال أخي الحبيب
ماذا عن الذي ذاق العذابات لأجلك ..وصلب لاجلك..وصعد السماء لأجلك
ومات لأجلك ..وأنسكب دمه علي الارض لأجلك..
ماذا عنه اخي الحببيب  ..؟
أليس له فى حبك نصيب..؟؟
هل أنت مستعد أن تموت من أجل شيء 
وتجاهلت سبب هذا الشيء
الأ تعلم أن مخلصك هو الأحق بتضحيتك تلك
الا تعلم أن من مات لأجلك هو الاحق بحبك هذا 
نعم أخي الحبيب لأنه هو من جئت لتخبرنا عن رؤيتك لهالات نوره 
لانه هو من أنت أصبحت به مغرم لدرجة الموت لأجله
هل هو أم أنه دينك المسيحي الذي أتي به هو
ألم تمر بلحظه دمعت فيها عيناك حين شعرت بأنتفاضة قلبك
وهو يمد يداه لك ليقول لك أنهض
+ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي» يوحنا 6:14 +
ليس أحد يأتي الي الاب الا بي 
لا أحد يذهب الي الأب أخي الحبيب الا به ..مخلصك ..من فداك ..من مات لأجلك
لن يأخذك حبك لدينك ألي أبيك السماوي أخي الحبيب 
هو سبيلك فقط 
::::::::::::::


> 2/اخويا عبدالمسيح جيفارا كان انسان عظيم وحكاية انه كان ملحد او لا مش من حق اى انسان يحكم علية بالعكس ممكن يكون جيفارا عند ربنا احسن منى ومنك محش عارف اية الى كان جوا قلب جيفارا والى شوه صورة جيفارا وبين انه كافر هى المخابرات الامريكية عشان تشوة صورته ويكنش بطل ومححر لدرجة ان اميركا فى الستينات كانت بتعتبر جيفارا اخطر من الاتحاد السوفيتى عليها وعلى فكرة فى اميركا الجنوبية والشمالية فى الكنسية بعد ما بيلقوا السلام على المسيح بيلقوا السلام على جيفارا نوع من التكريم له لانه كان مسيحي بيبحث عن حقوق المظلومين واحنا مش بنقتضى بجيفارا فى الدين احنا بنقضى بية فى السياسة والبحث عن الحرية يعنى فى فرق


بأمانة المسيح أنا لم أسمع عن جيفارا هذا الا فى موضوعك أخي الحبيب
لكني أري بوضوح أنه يأخذ قدر كبير جدا من حبك وأهتمامك ..وهذا واضح من ردك المطول علي حياته وشخصيته وعلي الدفاع عنه ضد مشاركة أحد الاخوه
وواضح جدا جدا من تسمية نفسك علي أسمه فى أسم المستخدم الخاص بك
أذا فأنت تحبه وتقتدي به ..هذا ان لم أكن مخطيء وأعذرني أن أخطأت ,,حتي وأن كنت تحب فكره فقط وليس شخصه ...وان كنت تحب شخصه وليس فكره
وان كنت تحب الاثنان معا ..فهو فى كل الحالات أخذ وقت منك للكتابه عنه والدفاع عنه
عندي سؤال أخي الحبيب
من جئت لتحدثنا عنه وتحدثنا عن أقتناعك به ..ورغبتك فى أن تصبح مسيحي رسميا علي دينه
الأ يستحق أن تكتب سطر واحد عنه ...لتخبرنا كم أنت صرت تحبه ومتعلق به ..الا يستحق ان تخبرنا عن حواركما الايماني سويا 
فربما فى هذا سبيل لهداية أخوه غيرك..أم أنك تحبه لدرجة أنك لا تريد أن تخبر أحد عنه أو عن ما يدور بينكما ..أن كان كذلك فانت لست بحاجه للمساعده أخيس الحبيب...
::::::::::::::


> راى فى محمد انه عمل امبراطورية على حساب ناس جهلة ضحك عليهم بشوية كلام الى بينظر فية كويس يعرف انه كلة كذب وتناقد يعنى مثلا تصرفات محمد كانت متناقد مع اقوالة يعنى مثلا الاسلام بيقول حرام الرجل يتزوج اكثر من اربعه وهو كان متزوج تسعه وغير كدة حاجات كثير وانا مش بعتبرة رسول انا بعتبرة انسان غزا ودمر بلاد واحتلها وقتل ناس كثير ونظر يا اخى كيف انتشر الدين المسيحي بالحب فى كل مكان فى العالم رغم ان المسيح عمرة ما مسك سيف وانت تعرف الفرق
> اما القران فانا بعتبر كلامات تشي جيفارا وشعر نزار قبانى افضل منه فى الاسلوب
> والى جذبنى للمسيحية اول شئ سؤال كنت بسئلة للعلماء المسلمين وميعرفوش اجابته السؤال هوا
> الاسلام بيقول ان المسيح لم يصلب وان الله رفعه طيب اية ذنب المسيحيين ان ربنا رفع المسيح وخلى واحد تانى شبة وهما كانوا هيعرفوات منين كدة كانوا هيشموا على ظهر ايدهم يعنى ومعرفوش كدة غير بعد ما وصل محمد يعنى بعد اكثر من 500 سنه


ليست عندي الخبره الكافيه لكي أبدي مشاركتي فى هذا الجزء 
فأنا لم أعرف محمد أو ربه من قبل ولم يمر بي اليوم الذي أجد نفسي مهتم لأداء فروض رب محمد او تطبيق سنة محمد
وعن القؤأن فتعاملي الوحيد معه طيلة حياتي كان من خلال النصوص الدراسيه التي كنت أحفظها لأستطيع الاجابه فى الامتحانات
وعن طريقة غزوه لأفكار الكثير ..فأنا اري أن الكثير هذا يجد فتيل الهداية بدخله لكنها عاداتنا وتقاليدنا..ما تصعب الامر علي الجميع
لكن لا شك أن خلاصه قادم ..وكم هو محبوب من رب المجد من عرف طريق خلاصه
لكن هل هذا ما جذبك للمسيحيه ..مع أغفالك التام ..للبوح عن قصتك مع مخلصك
هل الامر كله مجرد أعجاب بدين جذبك نحوه بأيجابياته
::::::::



> وكمان لو المسيحية غلط طيب لية ربنا بيخلى النساء المسحية تولد اطفال وتربية على المسيحية وهى غلط ومعروف ان الانسان بيتعود على الى اتعلم علية فى ضغرة كل


ليس الأمر عاده وتعود اخي الحبيب ..هو نور الحق بقلوبنا  هو أيمان يحيينا من موتنا


> دى اسئلة ملهاش اجابة عند المسلمين وانا من صغري شفت ظلم من كلالمسلمين وشفت انهم منافقين وحرمية الا القليل منهم وعكس كدة شفت معظم المسيحيين محترمين وسلوك الفرد بيدل على دينه


هل عجزهم عن الاجابه أقتعم بصدق الأخرين ...أنصت لنداء قلبك أخي ..وأبحث عنه بدخلك..أن بقلبك..يصارع هذا الشيطان الذي يجعلك تتعثر فى توصيل أيمانك لنا
ساعد روحك لتتعرف عليه..أجعل قلبك ينصت له ..أخرس هذا الشيطان الذي لم يجعلك تخبرنا كيف كن أيمانك بمخلصك ..وأخبرنا كيف يراودك خياله..
كيف تكون حضرته ...كيف تتحدث اليه ..بما تصلي له 


> وكان شفت ازاى المسيح ضحا عشانا وعلمنا الحب والسلام وانك لا تسئ لشخص اساء ليك بالعكس ادعيلة بالهداية اخويا عبدالمسيح انت لو مكانى كنت هتختار اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هذا أخي الحبيب ما أنت بحجه لأن تلمسه بقلبك لا أن تكتبه بيدك أو تنطقه بلسانك..أنه يناديك ..ستواجه صراع صعب بين أيمانك بالحق ..وبين تشبث شيطانك بالباطل..هذا الصراع ..كلنا شوق لنسمع عنه ولنعرف من المنتصر بداخلك 
::::::::::::
عذرا كل أخوتي أن كنت أتحدث بصيغة الجمع ..فقط أستخدمتها للتحدث بشكل عام .وليس تعبيرا عن رأي أي أخ من أخوتي
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي الحبيب




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب
:::::::::::::::::::
أتري الان هذا الصراع بداخلك 
أخي الحبيب "جيفارا العظيم"
صراع الحق ...والباطل ...ـ
أيهما تختار أخي الحبيب
أم لا يوجد بداخلك صراعات
وهي قناعه تامه بأنك 
صرت ما تريد وما تحب
::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## عمر أشرف (19 مارس 2012)

*:×*

يمكنك اختيار الدين الذى يعجبك ولكن قبل ان تفعل ذلك ان كان لديك اى سؤال فى الدين الاسلامى فعليك ان تسأل شيوخ ليجيبوك ربما لديهم اجابات مقنعة واذا لم تقتنع افعل ما تريد

  لا اكراه فى الدين


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2012)

*الاخ جيفارا اولا اهلاً بك  ف منتدانا ونتمنى منك لو عرفتنا ع ملامح وصولك لمرحلة الايمان ف القسم المختص
الشهادات
واى سؤال لديك يخص العقيده المسيحيه تفضل بطرحه ف قسم الاسئله والاجوبه 
واسمحلى بغلق الموضوع الحالى لانه خرج عن تخصص القسم
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

